# Yellow Fog HIDs!!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well i finally got my Yellow Fog Light HIDs. I cant wait to install them. I currently have the 10000k Headlight HIDs which shine a brilliant blue. Ive seen some pics of GTOs with the blue headlights and yellow fogs and it looks pretty sick. So i decided to go that route. Cant wait to install them this weekend. Will post pics in here as soon as im done arty: but quick question...Anybody that has installed HIDs for fog lights, is there a specific place you mounted the ballasts? Just curious of that before i begin.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would like to see how yours look. I'm going to do some yellow hid fogs. I allready have yellow Headlight Armor on mine and it makes the stock bulbs yellow anyway.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

mounted mine on top of the fram horn under the headlight works fine and if you would like to run your fog lights all the time even with high beams on let me know.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

dub29 said:


> mounted mine on top of the fram horn under the headlight works fine and if you would like to run your fog lights all the time even with high beams on let me know.


Yea actually i do. I just need the High Beam HIDs now. But yea i want to run them on at the same time. How do you do that?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just installed them. Took me a whole 20 minutes =)) they look awesome. I will post a picture of them at night tonight, but here they are in the day:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

well already a problem  i bought the HIDs from a website for the headlights, and they have worked flawlessly for months now. I just bought the fogs from the same company. Installed them, everything worked perfect. Went to the store with my g/f and i turned them on on the way home and the passenger side one wont turn on. Pulled in the driveway, it seems the ballast isnt turning on. I checked all my connections, everything seems fine, it just wont turn on. Only the passenger side one. Now i gotta wait till monday to call to get another ballast sent since it has a 2 year warranty. This suxs man!!! And i was all excited to see them at night


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't really like the yellow fogs,but as long as you do that is all that matters.I do like the HID headlights though.


----------



## SweetSandMan (May 10, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> Don't really like the yellow fogs,but as long as you do that is all that matters.I do like the HID headlights though.


Eh...the whole yellow fog thing is usually reserved for the "JDM" crowd but there's a lot of American cars that can pull it off very well and the OP's is one of them! Looks good!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

10K HIDs and yellow fogs is retarted.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a hard time putting any money into my car that won't make it run faster, more mpg, information (gauges), longer engine life, etc. I guess that's why I still have a stock stereo. I'm sitting on the fence right now with the whole catch can thing, some peeps swear by them some peeps think it's a sham. 

I plan on going with some different rims when $ allows, not for looks, but to go with a 9.5" wide footprint. As for the SAP pieces, the car was brand new and the stealership talked me into it since the parts were already 99.995% extinct. That is the only $ I've put into my car that didn't result in a performance upgrade. 

And yes, I know peeps say that the white light or blue light lets you see better at night, but I have zero issues with visibility at night with the oem lights and it just pisses me off when somebody comes barrelling up on my ass and blinds me with those new funky high-tech bulbs-a-blazing.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

To each his own. I like them personally and i think they look great. Especially at night. But i also know a lot of people that dont like them. Its your own opinion. I respect those opinions though.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Being of the older persuasion. . . those 8000 HIDs are nice!!!! Helps at night and gives a bit better vision far off.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the 10K HID low beams and have been thinking about yellow fogs. I think they look pretty good. Careful about HID Highs though they take a second to warm up so if you try to flash someone itll be pretty weak... I had the same problem with my ballasts when I got mine. Only one light would turn on and sometimes they wouldnt turn off. After a while they just started working fine. Maybe you just need to break em in.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> Yea actually i do. I just need the High Beam HIDs now. But yea i want to run them on at the same time. How do you do that?


I posted instructions a while back on how to run them at the same time.


Falco21 said:


> Just installed them. Took me a whole 20 minutes =)) they look awesome. I will post a picture of them at night tonight, but here they are in the day:


They look good. They look like my yellow Headlight Armor fogs that I currently have. I didn't know that the 3K HID's was that yellow. 

Personally I wouldn't go above 6K HID's for 35w.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

What Bulb type did you guys use for the fogs? I dont see 9040 as an available bulb type in any ebay store... is it the same as 9004 or 9005?


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

SpicyRed06 said:


> What Bulb type did you guys use for the fogs? I dont see 9040 as an available bulb type in any ebay store... is it the same as 9004 or 9005?


If u look carefully I believe the H10s = 9040, it just lists the H10 first.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I always thought that the yellow fogs was a honda thing, oh well looks decent


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

10,000K HID's are retarded. They are dim and purple compared to actual light. Pure noon sunlight is about 4,300K after about 5,000 or so, light output starts to fall off. Anything over 8,000 is useless and ricer junk. 55w washes out about 1,000k of color. 6,000k HID's look like 5,000k and put out great light. Yellow fogs are a nice contrast with HID's though.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

10,000k HID's are different based on the company you use. I know some friends who have 10,000k HID's and they are just as you stated, but mine are no where near that. They shine bright and a brilliant white with a slight blue tinge. Mine look very nice. Definitely not "ricer junk".


----------



## NightStalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks great OP. When its time to replace my fog light bulbs i will be going this route.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

NOT YELLOW :/ i just ziptied mine under the bumper  no problems


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, for a while now they have been gone. I blacked out the fog lights until I can figure out a way of putting in a recessed dome housing in there. Until then, they will remain blacked out


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

old thread...i know but so u guys know, fogs on during high beams is illegal. hence why they cut off on cars when high beams are enabled...just food for thought...didnt kno how well u guys follow the law or even car but i do...also wasnt sure if most people know that...


----------

